# What are the types of Lawrence Krauss and Michio Kaku?



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is professor Lawrence Krauss









Here is professor Michio Kaku


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Both Kaku's writing and speaking voice and tone suggest INTP to me.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaku built an atom smasher when he was in high school, he has to be INTP #undeniableevidence


----------



## KEN KANNIFF 666 (May 22, 2020)

Ryo said:


> Kaku built an atom smasher when he was in high school, he has to be INTP #undeniableevidence
> [/QUOTE
> How stupid and irrelavant reasoning , I drink water im an INTP
> Just come up with evidence please not narsisistic crap .


----------



## incompleteusernam (May 24, 2020)

I think Krauss is an ENFP.

His primary objective seems to be doing whatever he can and encouraging as many people (students _and_ teachers) as possible to look beyond the science curriculum. Whereas someone like Dawkins is primarily concerned with empirical truth (INTJ), Krauss is focused on imagination and exploration (dominant Ne) while constantly asking questions. His auxiliary Fi is expressed in the way he wants people to _feel _about science. He wants them to be as excited and as passionate as he is, and will go into detail how one can transform their emotional self through science education.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Krauss is definitely on the Ti/Fe spectrum based on visual typing. I think he’s most likely ESFJ although he could be be ENTP, Fe and Ne seem to be his main combo but he has a lot of Si diagonal looks and not many Ne eye rolls. 


Ryo said:


> Kaku built an atom smasher when he was in high school, he has to be INTP #undeniableevidence


That’s STP country son!
Although with his asymmetry I’m just going to claim he is some weird Ti/Te super hybrid dude. He’s basically Sheldon with charisma!


----------

